# Guess What Time



## Tclem (Jan 14, 2014)

Ok it isn't much but whoever guesses the closest delivery time ( going over the time counts) gets a grunt call or duck call. Guesses are up until I post the first picture which may be a minute after Paxton is born or a couple of hours. 
Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RBcarving (Jan 14, 2014)

8:14pm


----------



## Tclem (Jan 14, 2014)

Y'all get your guesses in she is laid up in the bed making ugly faces at me


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jan 14, 2014)

Your time zone? Central?

1246 A.M central time. 7 lbs 13 ozs


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 14, 2014)

Um...are we guessing because it happened already? or are we guessing when it will happen?


----------



## Tclem (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes when it will happen


----------



## DKMD (Jan 14, 2014)

1/15 @1:15am... Gonna be a long night! 5lbs 13oz


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jan 14, 2014)

Hope you got a nap today.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 14, 2014)

6 AM I am figuring it will take some coffee and a little help from the sun

9 lbs even


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 14, 2014)

rdnkmedic said:


> Hope you got a nap today.



He won't need sleep till the day after tomorrow..........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## longbeard (Jan 14, 2014)

10:45 pm my time EST.

7lbs. 6ozs


Harry


----------



## Tclem (Jan 14, 2014)

Going to throw another question in for a bowl blank ( I don't have much awesome wood so it won't be anything exotic). Closest to the weight gets the bowl blank. 
Since this question wasn't in the original post anybody who guessed the time will get to guess the weight before I announce it. ( edit your post or repost your guess)
Thanks
Tony


----------



## jmurray (Jan 14, 2014)

12:15 am 8 lbs 5 oz.


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 14, 2014)

2:27 -- 6# 12 oz.


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 14, 2014)

3:15 am on 15th, 7 lbs 3 oz


----------



## longbeard (Jan 14, 2014)

This is fun Tony, thanks


----------



## Tclem (Jan 14, 2014)

Might a well have fun with it while I'm here waiting


----------



## SENC (Jan 14, 2014)

1st child?


----------



## Tclem (Jan 14, 2014)

SENC said:


> 1st child?


Yes sir and 37 years old.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 14, 2014)

SENC said:


> 1st child?


No cheating! You wanna see the ultrasound pics, too? Henry will have his OB docs studying the chart...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC (Jan 14, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Yes sir and 37 years old.


Outstanding!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 14, 2014)

Is he up to something. Trying to pick my brain. Lol


----------



## SENC (Jan 14, 2014)

DKMD said:


> No cheating! You wanna see the ultrasound pics, too? Henry will have his OB docs studying the chart...



Durn, busted. I was going to pm him for that, though!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC (Jan 14, 2014)

6:01am - 7lbs10


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 14, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Y'all get your guesses in she is laid up in the bed making ugly faces at me




She isn't callin ya names yet so it will be a while............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 14, 2014)

That was the next clue I was going to hunt for... is she still telling you she loves you? If so, I need to back up my guess!


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 14, 2014)

4am 7lbs 11oz and congrats to both of you


----------



## Tclem (Jan 14, 2014)

She is grouchy ha I laughed one time. ONE time only

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 14, 2014)

Smart man - learn your lessons the first time through! I'll give you a heads-up about a trap to avoid... if she says later that she knows it is late and that you've been up a long time and that you should take a nap while you can, DON'T take her up on it! Don't argue, but don't do it. I have it on good authority that napping while SWMBO is laboring is not advisable.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 14, 2014)

SENC said:


> Smart man - learn your lessons the first time through! I'll give you a heads-up about a trap to avoid... if she says later that she knows it is late and that you've been up a long time and that you should take a nap while you can, DON'T take her up on it! Don't argue, but don't do it. I have it on good authority that napping while SWMBO is laboring is not advisable.




Henry is this from personal experience???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm going to guess...well...my wife says 7lbs 8oz at 3am. (East coast time.)

:)


----------



## RBcarving (Jan 14, 2014)

8lb 14oz


----------



## Tclem (Jan 14, 2014)

@mja979 I added another part after you posted the first part and that was the weight part.


----------



## SENC (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh yeah, I made every mistake in the book! And repeated a few of them!

Maybe we should offer up a list of "go-to" responses tclem can use when he's stumped. I sure could have used a few!

I did learn that answering any question (or accusation) with "Honey, you are so beautiful" was generally good for my cause.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 14, 2014)

SENC said:


> Oh yeah, I made every mistake in the book! And repeated a few of them!
> 
> Maybe we should offer up a list of "go-to" responses tclem can use when he's stumped. I sure could have used a few!
> 
> I did learn that answering any question (or accusation) with "Honey, you are so beautiful" was generally good for my cause.


Yes I need them because I'm not doing real good so far.


----------



## Sprung (Jan 14, 2014)

Jan 15 @ 2:15AM

8 pounds, 7 ounces


----------



## Hawker 1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Almost full moon 3:15 AM the 15th at 7 1/2 lb.s. That means happening right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tclem (Jan 15, 2014)

Well I just got my first " I hate you "

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hawker 1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Welcome to the real world from one who's been there . Don't take offense its just part of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hawker 1 (Jan 15, 2014)

OK I was about 45 min.s off so far. Happen yet? Are you going to stay in the waiting room or holding her hand? In my days we stayed in the waiting room. If your holding her hand be careful you might not be able to use it for a week or so.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 15, 2014)

650 am 6.6 lbs.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 15, 2014)

CONGRATS- BOY or GIRL?????


----------



## Tclem (Jan 15, 2014)

650 am 6.6 lbs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jan 15, 2014)

That's cool. Congratulations. There is not a better feeling in the whole world. Just think, you and your wife made that. Think about it. It is such a wonderful experience. Now she will forget all the pain and you will get another I love you. Great job.


----------



## Hawker 1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Congrads , Happy happy. I think SENC won.


----------



## SENC (Jan 15, 2014)

Congratulations to you and mom! Beautiful baby! Now, go take a nap!


----------



## Tclem (Jan 15, 2014)

Baby Paxton. Boy

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tclem (Jan 15, 2014)

Looks like @SENC edged mike out by a minute and @Wildthings got the weight by 6 oz If I'm wrong let me know if not @SENC pm me what you want. Duck or deer call and @Wildthings pm me your address and I'll get y'all settled up in a few days. 
Thanks all for all the comments and well wishes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 15, 2014)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## jmurray (Jan 15, 2014)

Congrats, get yourself a good coffee pot and buckle up, its a long bumpy sleep deprived ride

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Jan 15, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Yes sir and 37 years old.


 
Wow - guess you can't ask us to guess the kids age now. Having raised two of them I think you're smart starting out at 37 - just skip all those "no sleep baby" and "rebellious teenage" years.

:)

Seriously, congrats.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm just proud I was able to outfox the  - that doesn't happen every day!

Now forget about this contest for a few days!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 15, 2014)

SENC said:


> I'm just proud I was able to outfox the  - that doesn't happen every day!
> 
> Now forget about this contest for a few days!




Pretty sneaky for a youngster..............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 15, 2014)

Congrats to you and your missus !!!! 
The lil ones grow up quicker than u think, enjoy the fun times ahead ......after about six months of lil sleep that is coming your way .


----------



## Hawker 1 (Jan 15, 2014)

SENC said:


> I'm just proud I was able to outfox the  - that doesn't happen every day!
> 
> Now forget about this contest for a few days!


Well I was counting on the full Moon to drop that little dude out of there at the apex. He just resisted a bit to long for me to win.
Maybe I should have adjusted the calculations for different location. For the weight mmmm just a guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 15, 2014)

Congratulations Tony!!


----------



## longbeard (Jan 15, 2014)

Congrats Tony


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 15, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 15, 2014)

Yessir and congrats on the new arrival


----------



## DKMD (Jan 15, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 15, 2014)

I just saw this thread is it too late to guess? how about you run a contest for who can guess when he turns one year old first guess wins. My guess is one year from today at 6:50am

Congrats and enjoy he will be playing flag football next week and it flies by so fast you won't believe it. And at your advanced age time is already beginning that downhill slide but have no fear most of the sporting complexes in schools these days have handicap parking and wheelchair ramps . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 16, 2014)

Congrats tony


----------



## Tclem (Jan 16, 2014)

Ty bean


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 16, 2014)

Congrats Tony


----------



## Tclem (Jan 16, 2014)

ghost1066 said:


> Congrats Tony


Thanks been a crazy couple of days. Going home tomorrow. Got to get the baby in the shop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 16, 2014)

Tony congratulations to you both.we'll start looking for a very small lathe...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

